# en prueba de conformidad...



## Mafalddda

Hola, hallo

necesito ayuda para traducir un contrato del ES>DE y no encuentro una frase adecuada para expresar lo siguiente: 
*En prueba de conformidad con cuanto antecede en todas sus páginas, ambas partes leído el presente contrato lo firman, por duplicado y a un solo efecto, en el lugar y fecha que se indica en el encabezamiento.*

En inglés será mas o menos así:
In witness of their agreement to the foregoing, the parties, having read the present contract, have signed it in duplicate copies of equal validity, at the place and on the date first hereinabove written. 

¿Y en alemán? 
Wie drückt man sich hier am besten im Deutschen aus?

Gracias, atentamente
Mafalddda


----------



## Sowka

Hallo Mafalddda 

Herzlich willkommen im Forum!

Ich habe Deinen Thread in das Forum Spanisch-Deutsch verschoben, weil eher hier die Experten für dieses Sprachenpaar anzutreffen sind.

Zu denen gehöre ich zwar nicht, aber ich möchte Dir trotzdem einen Formulierungsvorschlag machen:

"Zur Bekundung ihres Einverständnisses". 

Dafür gibt es einige Quellen, zum Beispiel die Lübeck-Musterverträge:



> Dieser Optionsvertrag ist in zwei gleich lautenden Ausfertigungen von den Vertragsschließenden zur Bekundung ihres Einverständnisses unterschrieben.


 
PS: Ich muss gerade mal selbstkritisch anmerken, dass es *wahnsinnig *viele Quellen nicht sind.. Vielleicht hat ja jemand anders einen besseren Vorschlag.


----------



## Mafalddda

Herzlichen Dank, Sowka!
LG, Mafalddda


----------



## Sowka

Oh, ich hoffe, Du hast meinen selbstkritischen Nachtrag noch gesehen...


----------



## Conquistadores

Hola a todos:

Puede ser: Zu Urkund dessen haben die beteiligten Parteien...

Saludos,


----------



## Sidjanga

"_Zu Urkund dessen_" parece ser de hecho muy común. El sentido literal es obviamente no el mismo, pero la expresión parece tener una función por lo menos muy parecida en alemán a la de "en prueba de conformidad" en castellano.


----------



## Mafalddda

Vielen Dank an alle für die Ideen


----------



## jordi picarol

*Lo correcto es "zur Bekundung ihres Einverständnisses...."*
*"zu Urkund dessen..."significa en español:"en vista de lo cual..,que tiene un sentido muy diferente*
*Saludos*
*Jordi*


----------



## GNK

> *En prueba de conformidad con cuanto antecede en todas sus páginas, ambas partes leído el presente contrato lo firman, por duplicado y a un solo efecto, en el lugar y fecha que se indica en el encabezamiento.*


 
Hola Mafalda,
Als Rohübersetzung des Inhalts - Juristen mögen sie dann verbessern - biete ich an:
Den Inhalt aller vorausgehenden Seiten billigend unterschreiben beide Parteien, nachdem sie ihn gelesen haben, den vorliegenden Vertrag in zwei gleichermaßen gültigen Ausfertigungen, am oben angegebenen Ort und Datum.
Un saludo

Zur Erklärung meines Beitrags möchte ich anfügen, dass ich den Eindruck hatte, dass nicht nur die Eingangsformel von Mafalda gefragt war, sondern der *Inhalt* des gesamten Satzes. Insofern hatte ich mich nicht um eine wortgetreue Übersetzung bemüht. 
Offenbar ging es jedoch nur um die genaue und treffende Übersetzung von "en prueba de conformidad". Dafür sind die vor und nach meinem Beitrag gefundenen Übersetzungen besser geeignet.


----------



## Sidjanga

jordi picarol said:


> *Lo correcto es "zur Bekundung ihres Einverständnisses...."*
> *"zu Urkund dessen..."significa en español:"en vista de lo cual..,que tiene un sentido muy diferente*..


No digo que la _traducción _más fiel al alemán de "en prueba de conformidad" sea "zu Urkund dessen" (o que sea el mejor equivalente que hay).

Pero lo que pasa es que no parece haber mucha gente que efectivamente use "zur Beurkundung ihres Einverständnisses" en alemán (véase aquí), mientras que "en prueba de conformidad" es una frase muuy usada en castellano.
Por eso de verdad no parecen ser equivalentes en cuanto a su _función comunicativa_ respecto de los diferentes idiomas.*

Lo que quise decir, pues, fue básicamente que "zu Urkund dessen" parece cumplir una función por lo menos parecida en contratos en alemán a la de "en prueba de conformidad" en castellano.

_______________________
* Compara, por ejemplo, la expresión "Encantado/a" que suele decirse en castellano cuando se te presenta a alguien que antes no conocías: Es muy normal decir esto en castellano, también en contextos (muy) poco formales. Pero suenaría poco natural usar un equivalente más o menos directo de esta palabra en situaciones comparables en alemán; lo que en este idioma suele decirse en situaciones comparebles es simplemente "Hallo", por lo menos en un contexto poco formal. Y nadie diría por eso que "Hallo" fuera la "traducción" de "encantado", ni mucho menos que "No es correcto decir esto".


----------



## jordi picarol

Sigianga said:


> No digo que la _traducción _más fiel al alemán de "en prueba de conformidad" sea "zu Urkund dessen" (o que sea el mejor equivalente que hay).
> 
> Pero lo que pasa es que no parece haber mucha gente que efectivamente use "zur Beurkundung ihres Einverständnisses" en alemán (véase aquí), mientras que "en prueba de conformidad" es una frase muuy usada en castellano.
> Por eso de verdad no parecen ser equivalentes en cuanto a su _función comunicativa_ respecto de los diferentes idiomas.*
> 
> Lo que quise decir, pues, fue básicamente que "zu Urkund dessen" parece cumplir una función por lo menos parecida en contratos en alemán a la de "en prueba de conformidad" en castellano.
> 
> _______________________
> * Compara, por ejemplo, la expresión "Encantado/a" que suele decirse en castellano cuando se te presenta a alguien que antes no conocías: Es muy normal decir esto en castellano, también en contextos (muy) poco formales. Pero suenaría poco natural usar un equivalente más o menos directo de esta palabra en situaciones comparables en alemán; lo que en este idioma suele decirse en situaciones comparebles es simplemente "Hallo", por lo menos en un contexto poco formal. Y nadie diría por eso que "Hallo" fuera la "traducción" de "encantado", ni mucho menos que "No es correcto decir esto".


Que la traducción literal (wortwörtlich) no siempre es posible está claro.Tu ejemplo con "encantado" es perfecto para el caso.
Las fórmulas oficiales (legales),no obstante,tienden a ser "frases hechas" con equivalencias muy apoximadas en todos los idiomas.
De todas formas no me extraña que los alemanes no usen mucho la palabra "Beurkundung" con el sentido al que hacemos referencia,ya que significa en castellano "autorización/comprobación" que se aleja mucho del
caso.Si vuelves a dar una ojeada al asunto, comprobarás que la palabra en cuestión es "Bekundung".Es la que se da como referencia,la que yo pongo en mi respuesta y la que da Google a la tuya-con numerosos ejemplos-.Es ese "eu" el que marca toda la diferencia.


----------



## Conquistadores

Interesante... Yo pensaba que "Zu Urkund dessen" era el equivalente de "en prueba de conformidad", ya que así lo señalan varias páginas de traductores. También comprobé que fuera el equivalente en inglés, es decir:
- Sp: En prueba de conformidad
- Eng: In witness whereof
- De: Zu Urkund dessen

,,Zur Bekundung" suena más como una declaración.

Extracto de la página de legislación de la UE:
68. Meines Erachtens könnte die Vergabebekanntmachung von 1998, die zwar vielleicht kein Muster an Klarheit ist, prima facie als Aufforderung zur Bekundung des Interesses daran, ein Angebot für die Installation der Catering‑Einrichtung einzureichen

68. A mi juicio el anuncio de licitación del contrato en 1998, aunque tal vez no fuera de claridad modélica, podía prima facie interpretarse como una invitación a manifestar el interés en licitar para la instalación del equipo de restauración colectiva; 

A menos que se utilice también con el significado que estamos buscando. No lo he encontrado en documentos jurídicos en internet... a lo mejor nos puedes dar un ejemplo.


----------



## jordi picarol

Conquistadores said:


> Interesante... Yo pensaba que "Zu Urkund dessen" era el equivalente de "en prueba de conformidad", ya que así lo señalan varias páginas de traductores. También comprobé que fuera el equivalente en inglés, es decir:
> - Sp: En prueba de conformidad
> - Eng: In witness whereof
> - De: Zu Urkund dessen
> 
> ,,Zur Bekundung" suena más como una declaración.
> 
> Extracto de la página de legislación de la UE:
> 68. Meines Erachtens könnte die Vergabebekanntmachung von 1998, die zwar vielleicht kein Muster an Klarheit ist, prima facie als Aufforderung zur Bekundung des Interesses daran, ein Angebot für die Installation der Catering‑Einrichtung einzureichen
> 
> 68. A mi juicio el anuncio de licitación del contrato en 1998, aunque tal vez no fuera de claridad modélica, podía prima facie interpretarse como una invitación a manifestar el interés en licitar para la instalación del equipo de restauración colectiva;
> 
> A menos que se utilice también con el significado que estamos buscando. No lo he encontrado en documentos jurídicos en internet... a lo mejor nos puedes dar un ejemplo.


Si haces klik en el párrafo de Sigianga,donde dice "aquí",encontrarás no un ejemplo,sino un montón.


----------



## Conquistadores

Ok, he seguido investigando sobre estos términos y tienes razón. ,,Zu Urkund dessen" se aplica más a "en fe de lo cual". Gracias.


----------

